# Noaa Should Hire Animals



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

In follow up to http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42807 The thread that we all laughed at, two weeks later I find its pretty amazing the way that animals do that. A week and a half ago the animals pack up and leave and long b hold hell freezes over shortly after

So my question is: How do they know?

Are you telling me that they can some how predict the future ? _ hey this is goose im getting a pretty bad feeling about the cold moving in, Roger Ice Man were moving south _
I mean what the hell ? Did humans not get that gift? Or maybe we have it but we never take the time to listen or pay attention? To many I pods and Flux Capacitors these days 

Maybe they phone ahead like with carrier pigeons or the pony express? Well, no that wouldn't make any sense because if one goose called another goose and said hey its 40 below up here you all should head out. What is that goose still doing there ?

Maybe they network with other animals like the penguins. _Hey this is Happy Feet 32, sending a shout out to all my southern friends we got cold air moving in _

I just don't get it


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

It is close or at minus 10 degree here. Been cold like this for a few days.

As I was pushing the dog out the door this afternoon I saw a flock of geese of maybe 150 -200 birds flying northwest.

Maybe they are planning on warmer air soon. 

Personally I would like to still be pushin snow in May.


----------

